# Phillips DTR220 and TiVo



## SkiBore (Mar 17, 2002)

I acquired a Phillips DTR220/05 and spent yesterday setting it up  I found that the freeview output is only via a scart socket and not an RF channel. Am I correct in thinking that I cant use it with TiVo ?

My Samsung SMT-2100C (the main reason for wanting to move on from Virgin Media) seems to provide TV content via RF and the TiVo menu system via scart  is this correct ?

Any guidance appreciated.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Scart is best for picture quality and set to RGB again for best results.

As long as Tivo has IR codes for that box which I think it has all should be well.

The RF outlet is only needed if you have a dual setup with a Sky Digibox as well.

Automan.


----------



## SkiBore (Mar 17, 2002)

Ok, just had a 5 min session plugging and unplugging cables

Output from TiVo to TV is via scart, but input to TiVo from set-top box seems to need both aerial and scart connected.

The guided set up procedure requires you to select a set top box RF channel to test IR channel change - no set-top box RF channel means no setup (?).


----------



## nickf (Oct 12, 2001)

You definitely don't need an RF connection to the TiVo - it might suggest it in the guided setup because you might not have your SCARTs synced yet - in terms of RGB / S-Video. But it should output the picture over the SCART as well as the selected RF channel.


----------



## SkiBore (Mar 17, 2002)

Unhappily, it doesn&#8217;t suggest you need an RF connection in the guided setup, it simply doesn&#8217;t let you proceed without one.

I&#8217;ve tried several restarts with the coax cable disconnected and get the &#8220;The Recorder cannot display live TV&#8221; message - I&#8217;ve plugged the set top directly into the TV via scart and there is defiantly a signal there.

Unless someone can suggest a means of setting TiVo to accept scart input, a scart to RF modulator box seems to be the only work around.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

from the system information page on the Tivo GUI what is shown as your programme source. Are you certain that in guided setup you haven't chosen aerial only.


----------



## SkiBore (Mar 17, 2002)

Thanks, RichardJH, The Source Input (1) was "Coax RF in" - after three guided set-ups and some cable reseating its now "Scart, L/R Audio" - I can unplug the coax and everything works.

I can only think the scart plug wasn't making contact, a new flat gold plated oxygen free cable is on the shopping list.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Glad you got it sorted


----------



## SkiBore (Mar 17, 2002)

A final note - the DTR220 set to code 20053 Slow hasnt missed a channel change yet  a vast improvement on the Samsung 2100c.

And call Virgin Media, start talking about disconnection and you suddenly find yourself eligible for offers of £21/month for broadband, phone and free to air tv . . .


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

I've bought a DTR220 to replace my defunct Wharefdale.

It appears that you can only get to the radio channels by pressing the "radio" button - which means that TiVo can't record them.

Has anyone found with one of these boxes found a way around this?


----------



## mercuryraven (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi, I am having the same problem with the same set up here. When you went through guided setup did it give different options when it got to the RF Input channel page once you had got your cableing issues sorted out or did you still have to select an input channel?



SkiBore said:


> Thanks, RichardJH, The Source Input (1) was "Coax RF in" - after three guided set-ups and some cable reseating its now "Scart, L/R Audio" - I can unplug the coax and everything works.
> 
> I can only think the scart plug wasn't making contact, a new flat gold plated oxygen free cable is on the shopping list.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

AFAIK the DTR220 only has RF loop and not an RF modulator so isn't any good for Tivo if your intention was to use it as a second source.


----------



## SkiBore (Mar 17, 2002)

Can't really recall the exact details (nearly two months ago now), but I'm sure my problem was the scart cable not making contact and tivo automatically using RF instead - I can't remember having to select an input after sorting the scart cable.

One usage problem worth noting is that if you're unlucky the DTR220's channel info banner can pop up and interrupt tivo's channel change, so it needs to be turned off.



mercuryraven said:


> Hi, I am having the same problem with the same set up here. When you went through guided setup did it give different options when it got to the RF Input channel page once you had got your cableing issues sorted out or did you still have to select an input channel?


----------

